
“Anti-Prime” Numbers Secretly Rule Your Life - aburan28
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/a21737/highly-composite-numbers-anti-primes-explainer/
======
visarga
What would we use number 5040 for? It decomposes in 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 3 * 3 * 5
* 7.

